

Ask HN: What static site generator would you use? - rudimk

I have this Wordpress site - don't intend to start (yet another) flame war, but I'd really like to make a change. I've used Jekyll before, and lately, checked out Octopress, as well as Python-based static site tools like Hyde and Pelican.<p>What would you recommend?
======
stevekemp
There's a brief review of available options here:

    
    
      https://github.com/skx/static-site-generators
    

In conclusion most of them rock, but so many of them have problems with
symlinks. I use templer:

    
    
      https://github.com/skx/templer
    

Largely it will come down to whether you're building "a site", or "a blog".
The two are slightly different.

------
anonfunction
I finally just got into Jekyll to build a quick lesson based website and I'm
really impressed. So far my only gripe is that gh-pages doesn't allow plugins,
but it's easy to generate the site locally and only push _site so not even a
big deal.

~~~
rudimk
Yeah, gh-pages has that problem. On a side note, I'd probably end up deploying
Jekyll(or whatever I end up using) onto Amazon.

On another note - that's unrelated - apart from Github, there's no other
platform that supports hosting static site generators, is there?

~~~
anonfunction
I can totally understand why github doesn't want people running ruby on their
servers.

Not that I know of.

~~~
rudimk
Yeah. The sheer types of code they could run.. So..would such a service be
useful? Sign up, choose what static generator you'd like to use(Jekyll, Hyde,
Pelican, Octopress), and you have a functional dev console embedded in a web
page, with a pretty editor, to edit your site?

------
alexgaribay
I switched from WP to Octopress. It's pretty easy to use and manage.

